Ask HN: Immigrants of HN, what was your job before and after you immigrated? - kevindeasis
======
_em_
Moved to Canada to do Masters (with the hope of getting PR eventually).
started working at gas stations and now i am working at one of big four :) I
am happy.

------
neversorry
Moved to Europe from India.

Was a software engineer 3 years ago. I am now an engineering manager making
pretty good money and having a good work life balance. Also, less cut throat
competition and I do not feel being in the rat race all the time.

~~~
AmitJS
Awesome! I am in the same boat, currently i am in India but I have been
applying to European companies for the past few days , hoping for one of them
to convert.

What countries do you think have a stable tech scene ? Also how did you find a
job easily - was it by applying online or networking ? Also have a look at my
profile and let me know if i stand a chance.

------
minnesotastyle
My mother-in-law was a doctor and now she's a cardiovascular technologist.
(She didn't want to redo her residency)! My father-in-law was a mechanical
engineer, still a mech-e.

